# winches???



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have a winch bumper on order for my truck (F350).
The bumper is designed around the Warn 16.5ti 10"X4.5" mount which looks to be semi standard. I am wanting to know what winch I should put in the bumper (brand and weight). For me with how much the winch will get used I can't justify the price tag of the 16.5ti. 

Lets hear some suggestions.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Winching Opinion*

Sleeper...
For an F350 I'd try to get the biggest winch you can afford...Definitely at least 10,000
lbs...I'd suggest the 12k from Harbor Freight...They come highly rated...They run 
between $300-$400...If you have a diesel I'd buy a Snatch Block because the engine
is so heavy and most of the time that is what will "break through" a layer of soil that
is supporting the weight of your truck and the snatch block will double the pulling 
power of your winch.

How much will you use the winch??? If you go "Mudding, Off-Roading a bunch" you 
will use it bout once ever month or so...The more you go, the less you will use it; unless
you're a "slow learner" and cannot figure out that NO Truck can cross a Cypress Swamp.
...LOL...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have been looking at the superwinch tiger shark 15500. 
I grew out of the mudding and going out tearing stuff up long ago. I learnd by watching others in my college days that diesels are like anchors off road. This would be solely for "situations" when out hunting and such, thus the use would be minimal and I can't justify the $1,700 price tag of the warn. And yes there will be a snatch block in the tool box.


----------

